# Stove Gasket Material



## hawgheaven (Dec 3, 2007)

I have been searching locally, trying to find stove gasketing rope. No luck. But, I did find this place:

http://www.woodstove-outlet.com/gaskets.htm

It looks like the stuff they carry will work great for our purposes, and they're fairly reasonable. I am going to order a length of the 3/8 "x 84" rope to seal up my CG lid-to-body gaps.

Stay tuned...


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 3, 2007)

Make sure you get the one that you have to glue not the tape cause it works best. Get a tube of the gasket adhesive also.


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 3, 2007)

Yup, I plan to... thanks for the heads up!


----------



## goat (Dec 3, 2007)

You can get the red (high temp) silicon in a tube at the auto parts store to stick the gasket with.


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey, good idea... I have some in the garage!


----------



## smokeinpa (Dec 3, 2007)

I have been searching locally, trying to find stove gasketing rope. No luck. But, I did find this place:

Hawg....... Not sure how close to a Lowe's you are but thats were I got my gasket kit at. Rope & Glue together.


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks, I've got one around the corner, but they don't carry it...


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 3, 2007)

Hawg if you come down through Fair Hill into Rising Sun  make a left onto Jacobs Tome highway....  there is a stove store there.....


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 3, 2007)

Follow Rt 273 out of Newark?


----------



## rip (Dec 3, 2007)

They have it at lowe's and tractor supply here both have it with there fire place stuff.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 3, 2007)

Does that silicon give off anything that could be harmful to the food when heated?


----------



## rip (Dec 3, 2007)

Uh....I...I...I..s...se....seem..toooooo.....bi...  .oK.


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 3, 2007)

I found a place local who will order it for me!! Turns out, it is the same hardware that I order my RO lump charcoal from...

WOOHOO!!


----------



## goat (Dec 3, 2007)

I would not think so after it has cured.  I used it on the smoker that I built with no bad tastes or adverse reactions.


----------



## wavector (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm just going to use SS screws for my gasket. I got oven gasket material from a discarded range along with all of the screws I could get, and an upper limit (500°+F) thermostat with micro switch as an emergency shut-off or extinguisher contact. They discard them here at the apartments regularly, and I'll keep striping them.


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 3, 2007)

Cool! That is definitely the right price!!


----------



## smokin for life (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey thanks for the idea wavector, I have a small leak at the door on my GOSM. I never thought about an old range. They're so easy to find here. Thanks again.


----------



## wavector (Dec 3, 2007)

This is what come sout of a standard range. It has a 5/8" lip with which to attach the gasket without going through the 1/2" gasket material. I know it's only 60" long but the mounting easier to me.

http://www.woodstove-outlet.com/gasket3.htm

This what I got free from an old range I stripped.


----------



## smokewatcher (Dec 4, 2007)

I found gasket rope at ACE hardware, and the auto parts store carried black hi-temp silicone for adhering the rope.  Looks better than the red and sticks just fine.


----------



## brunaribeiro (Feb 23, 2013)

I use Spectre 565 available at http://shop.vitcas.com, they may have to order it, if you order it through their store,

STOVE ROPES


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 3, 2007)

I have been searching locally, trying to find stove gasketing rope. No luck. But, I did find this place:

http://www.woodstove-outlet.com/gaskets.htm

It looks like the stuff they carry will work great for our purposes, and they're fairly reasonable. I am going to order a length of the 3/8 "x 84" rope to seal up my CG lid-to-body gaps.

Stay tuned...


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 3, 2007)

Make sure you get the one that you have to glue not the tape cause it works best. Get a tube of the gasket adhesive also.


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 3, 2007)

Yup, I plan to... thanks for the heads up!


----------



## goat (Dec 3, 2007)

You can get the red (high temp) silicon in a tube at the auto parts store to stick the gasket with.


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey, good idea... I have some in the garage!


----------



## smokeinpa (Dec 3, 2007)

I have been searching locally, trying to find stove gasketing rope. No luck. But, I did find this place:

Hawg....... Not sure how close to a Lowe's you are but thats were I got my gasket kit at. Rope & Glue together.


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks, I've got one around the corner, but they don't carry it...


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 3, 2007)

Hawg if you come down through Fair Hill into Rising Sun  make a left onto Jacobs Tome highway....  there is a stove store there.....


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 3, 2007)

Follow Rt 273 out of Newark?


----------



## rip (Dec 3, 2007)

They have it at lowe's and tractor supply here both have it with there fire place stuff.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 3, 2007)

Does that silicon give off anything that could be harmful to the food when heated?


----------



## rip (Dec 3, 2007)

Uh....I...I...I..s...se....seem..toooooo.....bi...  .oK.


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 3, 2007)

I found a place local who will order it for me!! Turns out, it is the same hardware that I order my RO lump charcoal from...

WOOHOO!!


----------



## goat (Dec 3, 2007)

I would not think so after it has cured.  I used it on the smoker that I built with no bad tastes or adverse reactions.


----------



## wavector (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm just going to use SS screws for my gasket. I got oven gasket material from a discarded range along with all of the screws I could get, and an upper limit (500°+F) thermostat with micro switch as an emergency shut-off or extinguisher contact. They discard them here at the apartments regularly, and I'll keep striping them.


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 3, 2007)

Cool! That is definitely the right price!!


----------



## smokin for life (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey thanks for the idea wavector, I have a small leak at the door on my GOSM. I never thought about an old range. They're so easy to find here. Thanks again.


----------



## wavector (Dec 3, 2007)

This is what come sout of a standard range. It has a 5/8" lip with which to attach the gasket without going through the 1/2" gasket material. I know it's only 60" long but the mounting easier to me.

http://www.woodstove-outlet.com/gasket3.htm

This what I got free from an old range I stripped.


----------



## smokewatcher (Dec 4, 2007)

I found gasket rope at ACE hardware, and the auto parts store carried black hi-temp silicone for adhering the rope.  Looks better than the red and sticks just fine.


----------



## brunaribeiro (Feb 23, 2013)

I use Spectre 565 available at http://shop.vitcas.com, they may have to order it, if you order it through their store,

STOVE ROPES


----------

